# Аккордеон Манфрини



## jvtuf (12 Мар 2012)

Уважаемые, подскажите стоит ли покупать Манфрини слева 2, справа 7 регистров?


----------



## IvanWrist (12 Мар 2012)

Быть может вы предоставили мало информации о продукте чтобы люди которые посещают могли с приблизительной уверенностью сказать стоит ли покупать. Как и везде в некоторой степени зависит от старости и изношенности.


----------



## Искандер (17 Май 2012)

Для начала возьмите в руки, поиграйте. У Вас наверняка есть требования к инструменту и определенные задачи. Взяли в руки и понятно - соответствует или нет...


----------

